# Assist trouble shooting Bose V20



## ptdbob (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a five year old Bose V20 HT system with inputs from my Verizon FIOS cable box, a Sony BluRay Player and a Ipod dock. Last week (unfortunately while I was on business travel) we lost audio from all sources. So far I have checked all the connections and the Media Center and Display appear to be functioning. I've tried the "reset" process by unplugging the Media Center, Display and sub woofer, waited at least a minute and reconnected all. No audio from any source (Verizon, DVD, IPOD Dock, AM/FM). 

How can I verify the fault location. Believe there are two failure areas, the Media Center (although the display indicates it appears to be working) and the Sub Woofer power module. My trouble shooting guide says to make sure the power switch on the SW is on. I don't have a power switch on my SW. Another source said to check the condition of the power LED on the woofer. I don't have one of those either.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Unfortunately I was in the same situation as you a couple months ago, my lifestyle system also lost all sound from every source. After doing research come to find out the reason was that the bass module gave out. If you are interested in getting it repaired you can contact Bose, it's a flat rate to get all there components fixed. I almost just bought a newer Bose unit but decided to go a different route. I ended up buying a completely different system and I'm actually happy I did. I loved my Bose but I definitely made a major upgrade for the fraction of the cost.


----------



## ptdbob (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback PD. If you don't mind my asking, what system did you decide upon to replace your Bose? 
Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

ptdbob said:


> Thanks for the feedback PD. If you don't mind my asking, what system did you decide upon to replace your Bose?
> Thanks,
> Patrick


I put together my own system. I bought a Yamaha rx 573 for my receiver, the Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers and a PSA XV15 from power sound audio. It cost me around $1500 which is half the price of the Bose system I was looking at that cost $3500.


----------

